# Need a few more to spllt cost to Tuna fish out of Venice



## steelbait (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm trying to find three or four other people to split the cost of a charter out of Venice, LA for March 28th with Capt. Eddie Berger. It's just me and my son and the cost of a charter for just us is too much money. If you want to try for Tuna, Wahoo, etc. and can go on that day please contact Capt. Eddie Berger http://fishvenice.com/captains/

Thanks


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

steelbait said:


> I'm trying to find three or four other people to split the cost of a charter out of Venice, LA for March 28th with Capt. Eddie Berger. It's just me and my son and the cost of a charter for just us is too much money. If you want to try for Tuna, Wahoo, etc. and can go on that day please contact Capt. Eddie Berger http://fishvenice.com/captains/
> 
> Thanks


I can probably fill the rest of the spots if I can get my schedule adjusted. I will PM you in a little while when I get it worked out.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what cost are we looking at I may get on with ya? I'll start looking at the schedules... PM if you like.... copied from you other thread....


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Regrets only Gents.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Im in. Pm me if you still got an opening. I got the time off and the money. I could find another as well. Just let me know.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tuna trip*

I am in, submited my name to Burger via their site, did reply to your post in the offshore section, keep me posted, thank you


----------



## steelbait (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who responded, the boat is full. I'll post how we did when we get back! Thanks again, and my son thanks you.


----------

